# Corsair H60i - zu laut (4000 rpm)



## Geogoleo (9. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

habe mir gestern die H60 2nd. Generation von 2013 bestellt, ist heute angekommen.
Natürlich sofort eingebaut, läuft auch super bei 22 Grad im Idle.
Aber leider ist sie EXTREM laut, ich habe den Lüfter an CPU_FAN angeschlossen und die
Pumpe an CPU_OPT.

Der Lüfter saugt die Luft aus dem PC raus.

Hier ein Screenshot von den Umdrehungen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So ist der Radiator eingebaut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte doch eigentlich richtig angeschlossen sein, oder?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Balthar (9. Februar 2013)

Hi die Standard Lüfter sind bei Corsair leider immer sehr laut , ich habe vor kurzem die alte H60 mit 2 Enermax T.B.Silence als Sandwich verbaut diese waren angenehm leise es gibt aber vermutlich noch wesentlich bessere da sollten die Experten hier mal etwa szu posten


----------



## cryzen (9. Februar 2013)

Würde andere Lüfter verbauen die von Corsair sind immer sehr laut da sie nur auf Performence ausgelegt sind, ich habe auf meiner H100i 4x Enermax Cluster drauf sieht sehr gut aus alle laufen auf 725 umdrehungen udn im idle komme ich auf 28 grad


----------



## DrWaikiki (9. Februar 2013)

Für Radiatoren wären die Noctua NF-A12 ULN, die NB Black Silent Pro, die NB Multiframe, die T.B. Silence und die eLoops zu empfehlen.


----------



## timbo01 (9. Februar 2013)

Das die Pumpe mit ~4000 "Umdrehungen" läuft, ist normal. Was richtig Krach macht, ist der Lüfter. Der Grund ist: Der Radiator ist sehr klein und die Lamellen sind sehr dicht zusammen, daher benötigt man einen hohen Druck der durch eine hohe Drehzahl erzeugt wird.


----------



## Geogoleo (9. Februar 2013)

Okay, vielen Dank ich werde bei meiner nächsten Bestellung direkt neue Lüfter mitbestellen.
Die Laustärke an sich stört mich eigentlich nicht, dachte nur es wäre nicht normal


----------



## Aer0 (9. Februar 2013)

hätteste besser nen h80 oder h100 geommen,die haben mehr fläche und brauchen deswegen weniger luftstrom


----------



## <BaSh> (9. Februar 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Geogoleo (9. Februar 2013)

Ja, ursprünglich wollte ich mir den Deepcool Gammaxx 300 für 27 Euro kaufen, der war jedoch nirgends mehr lieferbar.
Und da hab ich mir dann halt die H60i geholt, war auch die maximale Preisgrenze 
Hatte jetzt nichts grösseres geplant, denn der alte Kühler war bei 100% Last bei 65° Grad 
Und als erste Wasserkühlung, ist die wohl im Vergleich zu anderen ziemlich einfach zu verbauen^^

Mit meinem jetzigen Prozessor (955 Black Edition 4x3,2) lohnt sich Übertakten wohl auch nicht wirklich, der Prozessor bleibt wohl
bei 4,6 GHz noch ziemlich unbeeindruckt


----------



## Uter (9. Februar 2013)

<BaSh> schrieb:
			
		

> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


 -CLOSED-


----------

